# Colloidal silver "cured" my crohns disease



## whitewolf

Well obviously not cured, because crohns is a chronic disease, but I have been without symptoms and off medication for 2 months now. I signed on specifically to tell you guys about this, since its had such a positive result for me.
Firstly, a bit of background information so you dont think I'm scamming you. 

I can remember having isolated cases of extreme gut pain since about age 8. As I enterred my teen years, what I thought to be "stomach" pain started affecting me on a more regular basis and having a measurable impact on my life. I would go through spells where I would suddenly be struck with extreme stomach cramps, then the pain would gradually fade away, only to return ten minutes later. I sat on the bench at lunch some days, scrunched up in agony. I was abnormally skinny. Me and my parents decided that something had to be done about this "stomach pain". 

We went to see a range of GP's, all of which had different ideas. One said it was food allergy. The other suspected some sort of bacterial infection, only to see the stool sample turn up negative. We went to a specialist of some descryption, who thought it might be a stomach ulcer and put me on medication. Then he said it had something to do with the way I breathed in my sleep. Nothing worked. I hated being a toothpick, and I was getting gas now too, but still I thought it was something menial like IBS, and I was just imagining things. I got put on a 3 month waiting list for an entroscopy and colonoscopy; but by then I started getting blood tests which revealed that I had a serious iron deficiency. The doctor said I was bleeding from the inside, and I was fast-tracked to the front of the waiting list. When I woke up, the doctor said it looked like something called crohns disease, which I didnt know anything about at the time.

I thought "great, now I know what it is, they can fix me with medication." But it wasnt that simple, unfortunately. I got put on mesalazine and budesanide, which didnt seem to have much of an effect. Prednisalone did: it fixed me up completely and I felt great. For a month. But then as soon as I came off the preds I started getting worse again. My doctor then put me on azathioprine.

I went on two courses of preds before I heard about a "quack" medicine called colloidal silver: microscopic silver particles infused in water. I thought it was a load of new age rubbish, like acupuncture or homeopathy or something. But it was readily available from pharmacies, I and I thought hell, what have I got to lose? 

So I bought a bottle. After a week, the pain had subsided dramatically, and I was no longer plagued by the bloatedness and gas. Coincidence, I thought. This was just one of those brief periods of reduced symptons. But I kept drinking the silver. 10ml in the morning and before bed. I felt great! I felt like a new man, just like I had felt on the preds only I could take this stuff indefinately. So I did. I felt so good that I went off the azathioprine against the will of my parents and without telling my doctor. Kind of risky, but I felt the azathioprine was doing nothing except making me feel tired. The pain didnt come back. A month passed. Then another. I have been off all medication except the two mouthfulls of colloidal silver I take daily, and the symptons are 99% gone. 

I have to admit, that this unheard of "quack" medicine did what whole handfulls of side effect laden pills couldnt do in a year has somewhat destroyed my faith in the pharmaceutical companies and "modern medicine" as a whole. 

I dont know if it works for everyone. Keep in mind I never had diarrhea because of my crohns disease so maybe that comes into the equation. But hey, like me you have nothing to lose; you owe it to yourselves to at least try a bottle.


----------



## Guest

it is lovely to read how well your symptoms have abated, Whitewolf - and thank you for sharing your story with us 

however, i feel obliged to point out to any readers who are, after hearing your story, considering taking Colloidal Silver that 

a) there is absolutely no proof that the silver was in fact the reason your Crohns symptoms improved, and more importantly

b) taking this treatment is highly risky, and against the advice of most doctors and FDA. there is a condition called Argyria, which in it's simplest terms means that anyone taking Colloidal Silver will, with enough ingestion, turn blue, permanently.

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/silverad.html

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ahihGKZC5Kk


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Good detective work, Inspector Dingbat.


----------



## whitewolf

Yes its true that there is no proof that it fixed me, however I dont know what else would have made it go away like it did. Maybe its the placebo effect  

I should correct you, however, in your assertion that colloidal silver can cause argyria. Argyria only occurs in people who make their own colloidal silver, and who drink it in copious quantities; think 2 litres a day. (thats how much that "Blue man" guy drank, and he seems to enjoy the publicity anyway) The reason for this is that the water used by the people to make their colloidal silver contains various minerals that bind with the silver. If you buy it from the chemist they use a different chemical process and it is very safe. Besides, like any other medicine, you use it with caution. If you took a packet of prednisalone a day, or even a packet of aspirin, I'm sure you would have some side effects too.  Each person has to way up the unlikely risks against the possible benefits, but just a mouthfull a day and you should be fine.


----------



## Guest

lol MBH 

i agree, Whitewolf, in that too much of anything (even water!!) can be bad for us.. but i just wanted to point out the known side effects of Colloidal Silver to our readers.

it may well be that it did help you, the silver is alleged to be a natural antibiotic. i have read about 'yellow' Colloidal Silver mix, which apparently is so diluted that it should not have the blue effect on people.. i guess, like with other alternative treatments, it is up to the individual to research it properly and then make their decision.


----------



## D Bergy

It is plausible that Colloidal Silver could reduce symptoms since it is a rather effective biocide.   Silver does not discriminate between bacteria.  It will kill the good with the bad.  If you use it for any amount of time in higher doses you should use a probiotic.

I would guess symptoms will return at some point because the bacteria is bound to grow back unless the immune dysfunction is addressed.

Silver was used extensively prior to the invention of antibiotics.  As with many older, cheap treatments Silver was vilified since antibiotics were much more profitable.  It has not been until the last couple of years that silver has even been allowed to be used to prevent infection by the FDA.  Even though its antibacterial properties are indisputable.

Band-Aids have silver on them for the same reason.  There are even washing machines that use silver to kill bacteria.  Catheters, surgical gowns, and other hospital items use silver but you do not hear much about it. 

Dan


----------



## Kev

Hmmm, had to dig way, way back in my memory, but I vaguely recall silver as a medicinal treatment from the bygone days.  I know that some doctors still use gold (injections of gold.. honest, I swear) for treating some cases of RA. I don't know anyone currently taking silver.. but I do know someone taking gold. They require regular blood work, as like most metals, gold can cause some VERY severe side effects... Its sort of a last ditch attempt, as the risks make it hazardous.  But then, look at the recent studies on remicade. It really is a toss up, you know

If your silver is doing the trick, God bless.  Just keep in mind that nothing is guaranteed to last/work forever.  Keep your eyes/ears open to other forms of treatment (thats good advice for us all, as the beast that crohns stems from seems a resilient and determined monster.)  Watch for side effects, and take whatever precautionary steps the medicos advise...  like, you have told your doctors you are taking this stuff, right? Just because you can readily buy it doesn't mean its without risks.  If you are doing this w/o doctor supervision, you are playing with fire.. at least in my opinion. Learn all you can about it, talk to a doctor, watch out for the pitfalls. The thing of it is, what works for us... welllll, it might not be safe for us. Look at me. I found that smoking stopped my bleeding, and quitting knocked me out of a year long remission...  But I also know that smoking will likely kill me in the end.  Unfortunately, this disease limits our choices, and some of them are downright lose/lose.  I wish you all the best, just keep your head up, okay? Learn the warning signs of silver, and keep an eye out for them


----------



## sh!+_stains

A good source of information on Silver can be obtained here: http://www.silver-colloids.com/Reports/reports.html

You will notice that the risk of Argyria has to do with the quality of the silver formula which will be a combination of the ion to particle ratio as well as the size of the particles.  The smaller the particles the better; increased surface area.

I have used Silver myself.  Unfortunately I did not have the same dramatic results.  Something I would try again though.

It would be really good if some major IBD centres would do a large trial with Silver.  But I guess we'll have to wait until one of these Silver companies has tens of millions of dollars to spend funding the trial.  So it is individual experimentation for now.


----------



## ladyB

Do remember, what works for some, don't for others.


----------



## MINI Cooper

Tried it a while back. Didn't do anything for me. 
But maybe when I'm in remission I will take it up again 
just for the heck of it. who knows.


----------



## jed

Kev said:
			
		

> I know that some doctors still use gold (injections of gold.. honest, I swear) for treating some cases of RA.


yup kev, lady i work with gets the gold injections, he loves it so far.


----------



## Kev

Well, it would appear from the name of that site they don't have an arms length relationship with the product...  so you might need to take whatever they say with a grain of salt.  Sort of akin to General Motors hosting a site that rated cars...  would bet their brand would always make the top ten.

Gold works..  but it can be lethal.  Those on it have to constantly have their blood checked...  same as if one was taking azathioprine/imuran.


----------



## jed

ahhh the fun of it all.........
i'm  going back every 5 weeks at the moment for methotrexate blood tests. so even when i'm doing better i still get reminded that there is something wrong.
(hmmmm bit grumpy at crohns today..)


----------



## soupdragon69

I have been at the GP surgery 4 times since last Thurs Jed (3 times to see my GP because my asthma and gut were bad, thurs, fri and mon and once mon morn on top of that for my metho bloods). Just feel like I am living there at the minute! Grrrr

Have now had to request via online for something for really bad acid reflux as my throat is on fire with it. Oh the joys of taking pred at high doses!

Anybody wanna just shoot me now then?

Hang in there Jed - tomorrow will be the day to kick crohns ass back into touch again you will see!


----------



## Guest

lucky i got a fresh supply of hugs in the post this morning... 

(((((Big hugs))))) to everyone who is suffering or worrying right now.

Jan - have you tried Protium for the acid?? it absolutely, without doubt, is the best thing i have ever had for acid.


----------



## Mazen

Well, as Dan said, silver acts like an antibiotic, so it kills all bacteria. I'm trying a similar approach but with diet, the Specific Carbohydrate diet. In seems to be somewhat working with me, But also as Dan said, it is not enough. We need to fix our immune system disfunction, and I think LDN can do this. Unfortunately, as it is not FDA approved yet, I cannot find it in my country, so I'm sticking with the meds I'm taking (Pentasa and Imuran).


----------



## crohnsboy

Hi there

In regards to the Colloidal silver I has spoke with a few people that it helped heal their crohn's and colitis. I have taken Colloidal silver and it has made a huge difference in my condition as well.  I would not worry about turning blue as this is VERY uncommon with less than a handful in the whole world and if you read the link I provided you will see why this is blue condition in very unlikely especially if your are using top grade CS

http://www.crohnsboy.com/crimson99_018.htm

I have used CS as a tool along with doing the SCD diet to regain my health, I am aware that different things work for different people. I can tell you this I think if we wait around for a medical breakthrough or so called cure we will prob be dead before that happens....but who knows. 

I have a different outlook on the whole thing. I say HEY why dont we find all the people who have beat their diseases (IBD's) and model their processes in order to regain our health?? seems simple yet nobody has ever done it? Dont kid yourself there are many people who have beat their IBD's so do not single yourself out. I use to think I would never be able to get better until I changed the way I thought. I searched out people who beat their IBDS and I did what they did and here I am med free and virtually symptom free, I know I must just have good luck  

I speak with people who have beat their IBD's on a weekly basis if you would like to find out about these other protocols or me do a google search for CrohnsBoy and you will find me. I'll leave the ball in your court. 

Have a great day


----------



## jed

crohnsboy said:
			
		

> it helped heal their crohn's


do you mean help put into remission, or heal?



and LOL, just realised i work with a he/she


			
				jed said:
			
		

> lady i work with gets the gold injections, he loves it so far.


----------



## Jeff D.

crohnsboy I'm sorry you feel that no one has ever tried to model their treatment on others who have been successful but you are truly mistaken.  I would assume most of the people on this forum have tried alternative treatments that others have done and some have been trying their own methods.  

The problem may lie with your wording because the way your post is worded makes you sound as if you believe that your way is the only way to be cured and that is just not true.  Your wording also has a very demeaning element to it.  

Thanks foe the info on CS but please next time you post remember to not use so much sarcasm.  There is a time and a place for it but the way you write things just angers me.  Your post reminds me of the spam we get here rather frequently, "Here is a magical cure"...

I'm done my little rant


----------



## crohnsboy

*hey dude*

I think you need a hug


----------



## BWS1982

That was a long 8 months.


----------



## Guest

lol


----------



## Procyon

Wow, that guy looks like blueberry girl from Willie Wonka.


----------



## Colt

I hate that I have to keep reminding people of this but: Silver is a toxic metal. Yes, it was used in medicine as an anti-microbial prior to the invention of antibiotics but so was mercury. It can kill you.


----------



## whitewolf2

Its the original owner of the thread posting. Couldn't be bothered dredging up my old password. 

Its been 2 years. Crohns disease has faded completely out of my life. I go twice a year for blood tests, inflammatory markers always fall within the limits of a normal person. Haven't seen my gastroenterologist in over a year.

Every few months, symptoms show signs of rearing their head. That "icky" heaviness in your bowel, the bloatedness, the lethargy, so I take the silver and they disappear in under a week.

So for your own sake, try the colloidal silver. Or keep scoffing, and don't. It really is nobodies loss but your own.


----------



## Lydia

I tried it. It didnt do a thing for me. Its good for ear infections and pink eye though. If I think one of my pets has a parasite I give them some in their water. Again what works for some doesnt work for others.


----------



## Astra

whitewolf2 said:
			
		

> So for your own sake, try the colloidal silver. Or keep scoffing, and don't. It really is nobodies loss but your own.



Keep scoffing? 
As in pooh poohing?   ha ha ha ha ha 
Or
As in eating too much? :lol: 

Either way, I'm very particular wot I put in the hole in me face!!!!   :ylol2:


----------



## Lydia

You are forgeting that some people go into remission doing absolutely nothing. Its been 2 years for you. BFD. I had a 4 year remission with one year on immuran and then being med free. I imagine you'll be back in 2 years to offer your "support" again. I have a friend who was in remission for 20 years. Was he cured? No because he flared after 20 years.


----------



## Guest

there is a difference between 'scoffing' and cautiously approaching a possible treatment....

if we were all sheep, we'd be continually trying every wacky 'cure' that crossed the membership threshold here. luckily, we're not.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

That was me Lydia. 

I was in remission for seven years. 

I first got sick, did a round of pred and then had no symptoms for close to seven years. Then blammo I am sick again. 

Getting back into feeling better now, but I did get lulled into a false sense of security for a long time.


----------



## Lydia

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> That was me Lydia.
> 
> I was in remission for seven years.
> 
> I first got sick, did a round of pred and then had no symptoms for close to seven years. Then blammo I am sick again.
> 
> Getting back into feeling better now, but I did get lulled into a false sense of security for a long time.


Yeah its kind of a big shock after feeling good for so long.

If you ate a bug by mistake the day before you went into remission maybe you would be on here telling people to do the same. lol. Sometimes it just happens. I got a little cocky about my remission too. hehe. 

I had to go through the 7 stages of greif and a whole lot of pain before admitting I may need something more than my supplements and diet. Its wrong to assume that people didnt try everything they could to avoid medication. I had to eat a great big piece of humble pie. Mmmmm pie.


----------



## Astra

Yeah me too Lydia
I was in remission last year, became cocky, blase, stopped all meds and was a total dickhead!
Then I got symptoms, went into that big river D-Nile, carried on being cocky etc, and ended up in hospital eating a big wedge of humble pie!
Sorry Dr. Bassi, I'm a good girl, I am!


----------



## D1617

I too have had some good results with colloidal silver.  I first read this post and went to a local health store and picked up a bottle.  I noticed a change after about 3 days, in stomach and with my eczema.  I continued and after bottle was finished I felt great.  I was not convinced it was the silver totally so I waited till I got symptoms again.  I then purchased another bottle online of the same strength.  After 3 days I felt nothing.  I was a bit upset to say the least,  but still continued to use till the 8oz was gone.  I then thought well maybe a stronger ppm would help.  I went online and got a 500ppm 4oz bottle and diluted it down to about 40ppm by doing the said amount of drops by the manufacture.  Still nothing after 3-4 days so I stopped it and was about to give up.  I then thought well why don't I try the same brand to be 100% sure. I went to my local health store and got the first brand i tried out.  I was shocked to find out it worked again.  I don't believe it has to do with brands more than how the bottles are stored.  When I tried the other 2 bottles I purchased online so who knows how they had it stored.  I have read that sunlight lessens the silver particles.  Anyways so I have been buying the brand that worked for me and had good results but it is getting costly so I've been looking at the generators.  I read an article that the blue man was adding salt to his silver to speed the creation process.  Does anyone here know of anyone that purchased a generator and had luck with it?

Bill


----------



## rygon

no but if you read up on that stuff (try wiki link) its not too good for you. Silver does help kill bacteria but cant distinguish between good and bad bacteria.


----------



## CollegeStudent

rygon said:


> no but if you read up on that stuff (try wiki link) its not too good for you. Silver does help kill bacteria but cant distinguish between good and bad bacteria.


I'd prefer Colloidal Silver over flagyl or cipro anyday. No side effects and angyria is not an issue, obviously, unless you've been misinformed by the video of this ONE man who turned blue.


----------



## Natalie38

Oh my...

So much information and feedback about colloidal silver. 
I am in agreeance with many members on here in regards to "planning your own treatment goals", what works for you, may not work for others.  We are all so unique, so different, as are our physical challenges.
I am always open to suggestions, but, I also have fear. I think for me, a very important point is to listen to others feedback, gather as much info as possible, and ask if unsure. Then decide what my plan will be. Does it change? or stay the same?
I would do anything in the world if I knew I would never experience a flare up, and pain, and weight loss etc...but that just does not exist. The possibility that someone may have found something that works is so exciting, but, again, not for everyone.

Thnaks so much to everyone here.  I am learning a great deal of valuable information. Knowlege is strength. And boy, strength is necessary!!!!

Take care
smile
nat


----------



## ColoradoCutie

Just wanted to put a little word in there about the Colloidal Silver! I have used Colloidal Silver for 15yrs now and I'm not blue! I don't buy the silver as I have a generator and generate the silver myself. I will say the guy that turned blue was making very high ppm (parts per million) Colloidal and was drinking it by the bottles on a daily basis! The only time I ever consume even one bottle (more if needed) in a day is if I have a stomach flu, e-coli or salmonella! It's also very possible (after hearing him explain the color of the liquid) that he was making Silver Chloride, not Colloidal Silver! You must be very precise when generating Colloidal Silver and should have an indicator on your unit for this reason! I personally like 30ppm but 20ppm is sufficient! Anything higher should not be swallowed! 

I'd also like to point out that Colloidal Silver does NOT kill the good bacteria! I think they guy that said this may be a bit confused! A clearer way to explain it would be; Colloidal Silver has a positive charge & bad bacterias are negative!(pathogens). This is why it should not be swallowed within at least 20 min of eating and at 5 minutes of comsuming liquids as you do not want to kill the bad bacteria in the bowel where this "bad bacteria" is beneficial!


----------



## ColoradoCutie

D1617 said:


> I too have had some good results with colloidal silver.  I first read this post and went to a local health store and picked up a bottle.  I noticed a change after about 3 days, in stomach and with my eczema.  I continued and after bottle was finished I felt great.  I was not convinced it was the silver totally so I waited till I got symptoms again.  I then purchased another bottle online of the same strength.  After 3 days I felt nothing.  I was a bit upset to say the least,  but still continued to use till the 8oz was gone.  I then thought well maybe a stronger ppm would help.  I went online and got a 500ppm 4oz bottle and diluted it down to about 40ppm by doing the said amount of drops by the manufacture.  Still nothing after 3-4 days so I stopped it and was about to give up.  I then thought well why don't I try the same brand to be 100% sure. I went to my local health store and got the first brand i tried out.  I was shocked to find out it worked again.  I don't believe it has to do with brands more than how the bottles are stored.  When I tried the other 2 bottles I purchased online so who knows how they had it stored.  I have read that sunlight lessens the silver particles.  Anyways so I have been buying the brand that worked for me and had good results but it is getting costly so I've been looking at the generators.  I read an article that the blue man was adding salt to his silver to speed the creation process.  Does anyone here know of anyone that purchased a generator and had luck with it?
> 
> Bill


I too use a saline solution! 15 yrs and i'm not blue!


----------

